
Show HN: A better way to stay on top of SEC filings - ackleymi
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;filingsdb.com
======
PatrolX
Or visit their SEC page.

[https://www.sec.gov/cgi-bin/browse-
edgar?action=getcompany&C...](https://www.sec.gov/cgi-bin/browse-
edgar?action=getcompany&CIK=0001543151&owner=exclude&count=40&hidefilings=0)

Or their SEC RSS Feed.

[https://www.sec.gov/cgi-bin/browse-
edgar?action=getcompany&C...](https://www.sec.gov/cgi-bin/browse-
edgar?action=getcompany&CIK=0001543151&type=&dateb=&owner=exclude&start=0&count=40&output=atom)

~~~
ackleymi
Cant get email alerts from the SEC on each filing or filer.

~~~
PatrolX
Right, you'd have to use Zapier, IFTTT or Huginn RSS to Email or Twitter, or
whatever you want and filter by 8K, 10K or other keyword depending on what
type of filing you want to get alerts on.

Regardless of which you use, it's free, trivial and takes less than 5 minutes
to set up.

This is how I do it anyway, maybe there's a better way.

------
godelmachine
There's nothing I can see here :(

~~~
ackleymi
fixed :)

